# Cheapest Dried Poppy Pods?



## apasunee (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get cheap poppy pods that are reputable in which to say that has been tried and tested..... Im very interested, but some of these sites want a lot of money for these pods...


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 2, 2009)

apasunee said:


> Does anyone know where I can get cheap poppy pods that are reputable in which to say that has been tried and tested..... Im very interested, but some of these sites want a lot of money for these pods...


yes i do sundriedpoppies.com i ordered 12 large dried pods made tea properly with lemon juice simmered blended strained etc.. worst tasting crap i have ever consumed i drank it all to myself. be careful i did not take it very seriously cause i figured it would be weak i nearly killed myself i have never been that loaded on opiates before i was concerned lasted 24 hours mostly just laying in my bed nodding in an out while being itchy all over my whole body.


----------



## apasunee (Oct 2, 2009)

How much did u pay for 12 large,, like what kind did u order,, Im just scared that I will order some pods that arent very strong....


bicycle racer said:


> yes i do sundriedpoppies.com i ordered 12 large dried pods made tea properly with lemon juice simmered blended strained etc.. worst tasting crap i have ever consumed i drank it all to myself. be careful i did not take it very seriously cause i figured it would be weak i nearly killed myself i have never been that loaded on opiates before i was concerned lasted 24 hours mostly just laying in my bed nodding in an out while being itchy all over my whole body.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 2, 2009)

i ordered 12 large pods thats as simple as i can put it if you scroll down the page they will have small and large amounts you can buy. potency could vary from batch to batch like anything that grows. i bought 12 large pods short stem and prepared the tea properly and with care it was stronger than needed for 1 person and my opiate tolerance is on the high side.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 3, 2009)

not sure what i paid not too much though i cant remember certainly worked peace.


----------



## apasunee (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok,, I found them,, they dont give you the kind of pods they are,, just under 30.00 though,,, cant wait..........


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 5, 2009)

make sure to do a proper extraction with an acid like lime juice or vinegar and simmer for at least an hour or 2 after thoroughly blending if you do it like i did it works tastes horrid though. peace


----------



## Big P (Apr 8, 2010)

bicycle racer said:


> yes i do sundriedpoppies.com i ordered 12 large dried pods made tea properly with lemon juice simmered blended strained etc.. worst tasting crap i have ever consumed i drank it all to myself. be careful i did not take it very seriously cause i figured it would be weak i nearly killed myself i have never been that loaded on opiates before i was concerned lasted 24 hours mostly just laying in my bed nodding in an out while being itchy all over my whole body.


 
yo racer glad i found this thread, how many pods did you take during the above incident



also do you put the lemon juice in the tea while it is steeping or only put it in after you have strained the solids out?


I was also thinking about making a huge batch of tea in the crock pot on low heat and letting steep over night


you think it would be good?


i wonder if that shit will keep in the fridge or if it will spoil


----------



## NstyNai (Jun 25, 2010)

Best place.Doubleeagledrieds. 200sm/$20


----------



## B155FULM1ND (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you so much NstyNai for posting that website address! During this drought, the prices of pods have soared to astronomical insane numbers! Some websites are charging $6.50 for mammoths! And I searched high and low on the google, yahoo, bing, and many other search engines, and always came up with the same old websites with their high prices, or no pods left in stock! Back in 2008 you could get mammoths for only $1.20 per pod! Those were the days! The only website selling pods for a good price is DriedPoppiesDirect but those jerks will charge your card, then wait several weeks to ship you package! And they make it very hard to contact them -- only one email and no phone contact or anything. And you're lucky if they even answer you email. 

As for preparation of pod tea, use Spedex from eBay to sweeten it! Because its just pure splenda, whereas the crap you buy from the store is mostly normal sugar with a tiny bit of spledna. The Splendex is so potent that you only need 1/10th a teaspoon and a tiny 1oz jar is equal to 6 pounds of sugar! Also use those little flavor packets that are meant for bottled water to flavor your tea. With the first extract, use 2 lemonade packets and 1 rasberry, and you can't taste the pods at all! And that's with a 1 liter extract of 60gms of pods (yes it takes an enormous amount to get there for me!) With both of those ingredients, you'll actually grow to love the taste! On the 2nd extract use 2 packets of raspberry lemonade and you won't taste the opium at all! Also you can use one of those pots that attaches to a base to heat it up to boiling in just minutes, then but the pods in a bag (I found a special bag at the hardware store in the kitchen section, made of some type of nylon and used for making cheese or something) and pour the hot water on the bag and let it soak in a wide pan while cooling under a fan (like a little fan used for the inside of computers works perfectly) and it cools in 20 minutes, then you filter through cheese cloth (also from the hardware store) and then through coffee filters if you really want it pure without any particles. And all you have to do is use hot water, you do NOT need to use any stupid acid like lime or vinegar! 

I remember those good ol' days when I only used on the weekends and it only took 3 mammoths or jumbos to do the job (about 25gms) and now it takes about 60gms! The morphine content of pods by the way is only 0.1% which means a 5 gram pod only has 5mg of morphine in it. So each 5 gram pod is like one pill of morphine. Also don't ever bring pods with you into an airport! I saw a forum where the morons claims the ground pods weren't detectable by dogs! What idiots! You WILL get caught! There's also an extraction technique that's very simple which makes a smokable product that gets you high instantly using a glass bowl or foil. But that's a terrible road to go down my friends. Stick with the tea because it's also anti-fungal and anti-viral! So it really helps kill the germs during flu season!


----------



## B155FULM1ND (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh and by the way, the morphine content of American grown pods is even less than 0.1% because they have a special breed called the Persian White poppy that has an even lower morphine content than average opium pod from Afghanistan and the middle eastern countries. The ones from Arizona used to be more potent to me, but now I can't tell the difference since it takes so much to get me high now. All the farms in America that were growing Tasmanian and Turkish pods, or anything other than the Persian White poppy have been shut down, and that's why there is such a big shortage now. Plus the Arizona farms didn't produce anything but smalls, and the Florida farms didn't produce enough to meet demand so they completely ran out, and the Ohio farms didn't produce anything but mediums. The Washingston farms are the only ones that did well this year, and didn't get shut down because their pods are so freaking weak! lol And that's why Doubleeagledrieds dot com has stayed in business and is the only farm selling pods at normal prices right now. And I hope their website stays off search engines and nobody else finds out about them! lol

I believe so strongly in being in a blissful state of mind that I'd rather experience bliss from drugs all day and then feel like crap some days than just feel "okay" all day by being sober and never using drugs. With drugs I've been able to make an online business and quit my job, and went back to school to get my bachelors in web development, with straight A's all through college thanks to pods! I'm living proof that you don't have to be a loser just cause you're a junky! People who are losers in the first place often use drugs and then blame the drugs for making their lives so terrible, when in reality there is so much you can achieve in this world if you just have total motivation and ambition, and that is exactly what the pods do for me! They make me see the beauty in life and I deeply appreciate everything around me so so so very much! It also makes food taste unbelievably awesome, and my senses are so amplified! But opiates do different things for different people, so I'm just lucky it makes me have butterfly's in my stomach because it makes me so exicted when I'm high, and ignites the creative center of my brain -- it's just like having a special cheat code to the game of life! All it takes to achieve anything in this world is to just DO IT! But it takes a lot of motivation to get up and do something, and pods make everything so fun and it just makes me insanely productive like nothing else in the world. Weed makes me lazy and tired and worthless to the world, but pods make me feel alive and make me "Take Charge!".


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 4, 2010)

That's quite the philosophy you have there B155.. But I think your secret is out now that Doubleeagle has your endorsment here at RIU


----------



## badlandz (Oct 4, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> That's quite the philosophy you have there B155.. But I think your secret is out now that Doubleeagle has your endorsment here at RIU


 He wrote quite the poem. Hope they pay him 10 cents per hit!


----------



## chuckyou999 (Mar 19, 2011)

to * B155FULM1ND / stranger *

 I have to thank you for your post. I feel the same way and live with the same kind being, but with a bit of a guilty feeling though its from general society. All i'm saying is thanks for reassurance that im not the only one who feels the same way and want to work hard to achieve my goals without being deemed a junky and such. Im sure you get what im getting at so im not gonna babble on, but thanks.


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2011)

Well the site isn't selling anything of interest any more.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 19, 2011)

I know, they stopped.. I haven't looked for any new pod sites that are cheap since doubleeagle went down.

Anyone know of any currently, would appreciate a PM, can give you sites for most other compounds, just haven't searched for a pod source in over 6 months, I'll look, I'm somewhat interested again, easier than buying opiates on the street, and 10x cheaper.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 19, 2011)

B155FULM1ND said:


> I believe so strongly in being in a blissful state of mind that I'd rather experience bliss from drugs all day and then feel like crap some days than just feel "okay" all day by being sober and never using drugs. ".


I can relate to your feelings. But one must be careful, I remember the first time I tryed opiates, sweet bliss, life just was beautiful. When people started noticing changes and asked me I blew them off. Long story made short, I ended up in treatment twice, worst feeling of my life. I do believe you can use opiates and keep your head. Just make sure that you take breather times every once and a while. The sweet thing about taking a breather for a week or so is the feeling afterwards is great. Do you only make tea, because you should try the latex, the beauty of the sweet heavy smoke is part of the high. 

When I get old nursing homes are not going to be for me. I plan to build a place out in the woods and have a massive stash of herion and just go out in style.

Peace and Good Luck


----------



## Tenner (Mar 19, 2011)

plantvision said:


> I can relate to your feelings. But one must be careful, I remember the first time I tryed opiates, sweet bliss, life just was beautiful. When people started noticing changes and asked me I blew them off. Long story made short, I ended up in treatment twice, worst feeling of my life. I do believe you can use opiates and keep your head. Just make sure that you take breather times every once and a while. The sweet thing about taking a breather for a week or so is the feeling afterwards is great. Do you only make tea, because you should try the latex, the beauty of the sweet heavy smoke is part of the high.
> 
> When I get old nursing homes are not going to be for me. I plan to build a place out in the woods and have a massive stash of herion and just go out in style.
> 
> Peace and Good Luck


Hahaha the only opioid I have taken was a light dose of kratom but I really can relate to the last sentence of your post lol Who the fuck wants to go to a nursing home and watch tv or w.e the fuck they do all their lives. Opiates are a pleasure I will explore later in life, when im much much older or ill.


----------



## NP88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Kratom is not an opiate as far as I know.

I am a big fan of kratom


----------



## Tenner (Mar 19, 2011)

Kratom contains many alkaloids including mitragynine (once thought to be the primary active constituent), mitraphylline, and 7-hydroxymitragynine (which is currently the most likely candidate for the primary active chemical in the plant).[4] Although 7-hydroxymitragynine and mitragynine are structurally related to yohimbine and other tryptamines, their pharmacology is quite different, acting primarily as mu-opioid receptor agonists. Other active chemicals in kratom include raubasine (best known from _Rauwolfia serpentina_) and some yohimbe alkaloids such as corynantheidine.[5]

It says a mu-opioid receptor agonist but I`m not sure if that makes it an opiate

Peace


----------



## NP88 (Mar 19, 2011)

If one were to consume kratom, then take a drug test, the test should be negative for opiates. I haven't read it myself, but i saw somewhere that there was at least one person that claims kratom resulted in a false positive for opiates.


----------



## Big P (Mar 22, 2011)

ya pods are few and far between these days.

I wish I knew where to buy real smokable opium


I been on the pod tea tonight, still up 4 am.



I better get to bed. I find if you put 2 sober days in between your pod doing day you wont fall into withdrawals

if you do it any more than that and it wont work and you will feel withdrawls

so 2 - 3 times per week is the max

but if you stick to that rule strictly I find, for me anyway that you can juggle it

i dont think its really that bad for your health is it?

I pretty much quit drinkin and just do pods instead. alchol would ravage my body way worse than pods. or atleast it feels that way


----------



## Bojangles69 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeh I love pods myself. But since doubleeagle has ran out I've been forced to do a crash taper and it appears there are no good sites left.

There is cheappoppies.com which sells a half a pound for $77 but I can't live with those prices, thats the same as sweetpaulas whos charging $150
just for the full pound.
Then there is ceramiccottage which did not ship this year and poppyheaven.com which looked great at one point although I never got to try them.
Apparently he stopped selling those romanian pods all over a woman. What a fucking joke. He prob still has them too but just stopped selling all over
a piece of pussy.

I've even tried asking UK sites if they would ship to the states, places that had "worldwide delivery" on their homepage like pagan-magic.com. (the uk
site). Then there is another well known UK seller who only ships within UK.

There is advantage crafts which is a rip off. And poppyspods is praised over at the myotopia forums but I'm pretty sure he gets his pods from Double
eagle as they both ran out literally right at the same time (along with paula who seems like she'll be running out too).

This entire situation is a disaster. The only place that looks like they could have potential is poppiesplus.com located in oregon. Supposively their tazzies
are rocking but they need to make their prices a bit better, and apparently their customer service is terrible too. But through all this I may just wind
up placing an order with them.
Its a shame how the DEA is trying to protect big pharms by flying these fucking F-16s over poppy fields in US so they can shut them down. I'll shoot
one of those bastards down if I ever see them. I am absolutely undoubtebly growning my own tazzies this year which is why I'm doing one order with
poppiesplus, and then I'm just gonna have to supplement my opiate addiction with some shitty opiate like suboxone. But I've had enough of this. The
DEA can lick my balls. Leave us the hell alone. If they wanna get tough and bring the heat I'm going to 25 different locations all around my county and
dropping seeds in every field I see. I've had enough of whining and complaining, paying ridiculous prices to greedy assholes. I just need to somehow
supplement my habit now for 3 months and then I'm keeping my entire crop to myself lol.

If anyone learns of any places (which I'm sure you won't as I know everyone that exists) please let me know. I'm so angry at what has happened to the
poppy market. And my only way of fighting back is to drop seeds everywhere I go.


edit: I have more info to share about the poppy situation. Some of which is very interesting. Apparently since nobama came into office he has been shutting anything challenging the big pharmas. Such as alternative medicine practices and especially poppy cultivation. Like a lot of people already know, imports of pods stopped about 2-3 years ago. And because other regions of the world have hotter climates, most of the stronger somni strains are basically not existent in US.

Now to the interesting part. And I had no idea this was WHY so many of the pods we're getting are weak. There is the fact that they have cracked down on high morphine containing strains, like arizonas, but there is also the suns natural cycle. And in 2008 we were at a "solar minimum" meaning for 266 days of the year, we had no sun spots at all. Sun spots are essential for growing strong poppies, and we are currently in one of the deepest solar minimums we have faced in 100 years. This is horrible for poppies and a large part of the reason so many growers are having issues growing them to maturity. Along with the solar minimum we have a decrease in the suns temperature due to low activity. And a 1 degree drop in temp = a 1 week delay in harvesting time. The sun so far has dropped 5-6 degrees, which you can basically figure out from that that a lot of poppies are NOT EVEN mature now when they are picked.

The reality of this record breaking poppy "drought", is that nothing will get better untill 2 things happen. Obama gets the fuck out of office and stops shutting shit down. Or 2, the sun starts to make way back to its solar maximum, poppies become much easier to grow, making it easier overall for people to get them. It depends on DEA though too of course and what happens in the next few years as far as overdoses and fatalities. We had about 10 deaths in 2009 alone from poppy tea, which is 8-9 more a year than usual (theres a list out there and you can see every year its only about 1-2 deaths, then in 2009 it just explodes). So this has been the result of more than one factor obviously. 
I did find a source, one who has been growing pods for over 60 years who has said next year will be his first year in a looong time that he will not be growing any at all. Its too much work now for too little return as these farmers not only have to deal with inflation from the economy (raising pod prices) but also have to deal with more work for less product which again = a raise in pod prices.

So for anyone wondering thats essentially the gist of this "shortage". The reality is its a near famine and things are not likely to get back to normal soon, so either learn how to grow your own poppies and hide it, or stop using tea all together. I for one refuse to stop using the tea, so I will be educating myself on how to grow them like I already said earlier in this post.


----------



## Big P (Mar 26, 2011)

I was wondering, wouldnt it be easyer if harvesters instead of scoreing the pods to get the opium latex wouldnt it be easyer to just pick all the pods from the field put them in a big blender and puree them, then do a hot water extraction, then strain the mix and then evaporate all the water?

I cant find any pods anymore either

anyone have a good how too on growing them? what time of year do you grow them?


----------



## Bojangles69 (Mar 27, 2011)

**ATTENTION ALL POD USERS**

Guys I really need help with this and have posted it both on bluelight and the mycotopia forums.

I'm not sure if I should make my own thread or not but I need as much traffic as I can find. For all US pod users your summer is about to become hell and I have a way we can fix this. I am collecting contact info of as many pod users I can find, and am organizing a chatroom seminar where I am going to tell pod users how they can get pods cheap for the rest of the summer.

But this is going to require we go about things differently and act as covert as possible. Any posting of this source online will exploit the source and bring it down in a matter of months likely. It will be the ONLY place you will be able to get them from till at least next august. And cheap too, better quality than doubleeagle but also not the best I've ever found. I have developed an extremely intelligent method of doing this.

Any pod users who reads this, find another pod user, spread the word, please PLAY YOUR PART and be proactive. The more people we can find, the better this will work. I am also not leaving this post up here for more than a few weeks. After that everything will be set, no new customers, and the people who missed the chat session will simply be screwed. Thats why I'm trying to find as many people as I can now.
You can ask questions but do it through pm. And this obviously only concerns US pod users, not UK/EU or any other country.

PLEASE if you have friends, I'm afraid I'm not going to find enough people and am working under a time limit here. I have basically located a supplier, but need to explain what you need to do. We can change this situation around now before summer comes and its too late. And even when places like DED are done harvesting in august, you will still likely prefer this place over them.

Thanks for your time - Bo


edit: also to answer your question big p that IS what harvesters do. They just lance the pods to see if they're ripe/ready. But when it comes time to derive opium EVERYTHING, stems, leaves, pods, are all throwin into massive baths of boiling water. Yet instead of boiling that water down (which would take forever in a commercial production sense) chemicals are added in a long drawn out process to extract the opium.
They can't just boil it down as its not economical, nor is it even the right way of harvesting opium. It just invovles a lot more chemistry. But that IS basically what they do already, just minus the evaporation part.

Also if you're looking to grow them I believe the time is coming soon. For anyone in north america early spring is the time to do it, we are there right now so I'm pretty sure you can start planting. I would personally wait through till after we clear our last frost, which will be a matter of weeks I believe.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 27, 2011)

Poppies are extremely easy to grow. They do not need to be fertilized. Spread them on the ground, give a little sprinkle of water. Young poppies like cooler weather. As they get older they enjoy warm, but not extreme tempuratures. Some good varities are Tasmanian Tazzies, Persian Blues, Afghans. I purchase my seeds from Izmir Spice and Oil and ebay seller exjordan. 

As for the legality in the US, you may have seed and grow poppies, when you slice them to harvest the latex is when it becomes illegal. And they don't mess around, you will be going to prison.

I have never been one to use the pods for tea, although I may try it this year. I know in Tasmania they harvest this way. Slicing is a lot of work and you have to do many pods.

Good Luck


----------



## Bojangles69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeh I actually found a large fenced in & abandoned piece of government land that has been vacant for years and NOONE I mean NOONE even goes near the place.

I use to sneak in through a crack in the fence just to go fishing. And I must have walked for 4 miles before I found a large open piece of land, right in the sun, that is in the middle of bumblefuck nowhere. You have to crawl under a fence, slide over a river on a broken bridge (walking sideways carefully step by step), walk through miles of poison ivy and tics just to get to it. Noone in their right mind would have any reason to go there, as if you want to do illegal things you can do it much further inland.

But I will be growing at least an acres worth as its really the best spot I've ever found. I will be looking up exjordan and hopefully he/she has quality taz seeds. I hear tazzies are the best, but also the hardest to grow. Well really they only grow 1 pod per plant, so I imagine you need to grow a ton of those things to be successful.
The only issues is I may not be able to maintain them, maybe once a week if it gets to dry outside, but they're right by a large freshwater river so I hope they can do alright on their own. Thats also another tip. Find a hillside by a lake/river, and plant them on the side of the hill that faces the water so they can get sun. I have a lot of steep areas like that that are virtually impossible to walk on, on steep riverside hills, which are really perfect imo for growing poppies along with the special place I found.


----------



## plantvision (Mar 28, 2011)

A couple of things for you to think about. Looks like you have a great spot, but remember poppies when they start to bloom and after bloom are very detectable by air. It is not illegal to grow them but if you harvest them it is illegal. What a stupid law. An acre is alot of plants. I would start out a little smaller. You need to till the soil and keep it weed free, as young seedling poppies to not handle weed pressure. Once the plant goes into heavy vegetative state they almost require little or no attention. At this stage let mother nature take care of watering, a poppy can thrive in very dry conditions.


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 28, 2011)

B155FULM1ND said:


> Thank you so much NstyNai for posting that website address! During this drought, the prices of pods have soared to astronomical insane numbers! Some websites are charging $6.50 for mammoths! And I searched high and low on the google, yahoo, bing, and many other search engines, and always came up with the same old websites with their high prices, or no pods left in stock! Back in 2008 you could get mammoths for only $1.20 per pod! Those were the days! The only website selling pods for a good price is DriedPoppiesDirect but those jerks will charge your card, then wait several weeks to ship you package! And they make it very hard to contact them -- only one email and no phone contact or anything. And you're lucky if they even answer you email.
> 
> As for preparation of pod tea, use Spedex from eBay to sweeten it! Because its just pure splenda, whereas the crap you buy from the store is mostly normal sugar with a tiny bit of spledna. The Splendex is so potent that you only need 1/10th a teaspoon and a tiny 1oz jar is equal to 6 pounds of sugar! Also use those little flavor packets that are meant for bottled water to flavor your tea. With the first extract, use 2 lemonade packets and 1 rasberry, and you can't taste the pods at all! And that's with a 1 liter extract of 60gms of pods (yes it takes an enormous amount to get there for me!) With both of those ingredients, you'll actually grow to love the taste! On the 2nd extract use 2 packets of raspberry lemonade and you won't taste the opium at all! Also you can use one of those pots that attaches to a base to heat it up to boiling in just minutes, then but the pods in a bag (I found a special bag at the hardware store in the kitchen section, made of some type of nylon and used for making cheese or something) and pour the hot water on the bag and let it soak in a wide pan while cooling under a fan (like a little fan used for the inside of computers works perfectly) and it cools in 20 minutes, then you filter through cheese cloth (also from the hardware store) and then through coffee filters if you really want it pure without any particles. And all you have to do is use hot water, you do NOT need to use any stupid acid like lime or vinegar!
> 
> I remember those good ol' days when I only used on the weekends and it only took 3 mammoths or jumbos to do the job (about 25gms) and now it takes about 60gms! The morphine content of pods by the way is only 0.1% which means a 5 gram pod only has 5mg of morphine in it. So each 5 gram pod is like one pill of morphine. Also don't ever bring pods with you into an airport! I saw a forum where the morons claims the ground pods weren't detectable by dogs! What idiots! You WILL get caught! There's also an extraction technique that's very simple which makes a smokable product that gets you high instantly using a glass bowl or foil. But that's a terrible road to go down my friends. Stick with the tea because it's also anti-fungal and anti-viral! So it really helps kill the germs during flu season!


 Do you know or can you explain how to make it in to powder to add with my buds (its for my self). And which would be strongest ones to buy. Thanks


----------



## accountantfromshroomery (Mar 30, 2011)

Super interested in joining this discussion. It's a hard shitty market out there. I'd love to go covert and have unlisted suppliers. Email me Bojangles69.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 30, 2011)

That sounds really shitty man....i got lucky and was given some.....






bicycle racer said:


> yes i do sundriedpoppies.com i ordered 12 large dried pods made tea properly with lemon juice simmered blended strained etc.. worst tasting crap i have ever consumed i drank it all to myself. be careful i did not take it very seriously cause i figured it would be weak i nearly killed myself i have never been that loaded on opiates before i was concerned lasted 24 hours mostly just laying in my bed nodding in an out while being itchy all over my whole body.


----------



## Big P (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya my secret suppplier has just run out today too.


he was by invite only to previous customers and now even he is out.


luckily I still have a few tricks up my sleeve, but not enough to share by any means.


good luck boys.



*On a happy note, my supplier who just ran out said this years crop will be a bumper crop and we will have lots of pods by end of July.*


*I think im just gonna find the best supplier late this summer and by a stockpile loolol*


----------



## Steve736 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I use to be a member of a private forum that discussed poppy vendors and it disappeared and now find myself posting here after lurking for so long. It's best that we podders stick together as indeed times are tough. Hopefully this summer will bring good things.


----------



## canndo (Apr 14, 2011)

I am simply gearing up for a long, dry summer, the first in many years.


----------



## Kannablis (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love to get a new source, if anyone is willing to share. Been trying to grow some Papaver but the sprouts keep dying, I think it's to hot and humid outside. Will keep trying though.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 27, 2011)

i got some growing in 5 gallon grow bag in happy frog soil they are doin quite well  and feeding them foxfarm nutrients lol )they like it alot


----------



## Sugarskull (May 18, 2011)

So I'm interested in growing my own. I have thousands of seeds given to me by a friend who no longer does them anymore. I know he was really heavy into it so I imagine that these seeds are good ones. I would like to know what they like as far as soil, temp, nutrients, when to harvest them, when to slice for latex etc. If you can pm me that would be great!


----------



## canndo (May 18, 2011)

Kannablis said:


> I would love to get a new source, if anyone is willing to share. Been trying to grow some Papaver but the sprouts keep dying, I think it's to hot and humid outside. Will keep trying though.


I find that they are subject to stem rot. 

Water from the bottom, lightly until they get a buch of leaves


----------



## Tenner (May 18, 2011)

Sugarskull said:


> So I'm interested in growing my own. I have thousands of seeds given to me by a friend who no longer does them anymore. I know he was really heavy into it so I imagine that these seeds are good ones. I would like to know what they like as far as soil, temp, nutrients, when to harvest them, when to slice for latex etc. If you can pm me that would be great!


Someone recently posted a link to a read called "Opium for the masses" or something very similar in a recent poppy thread in the HS. Could propably google the name of it too. Might be worth a look for those questions!


----------



## Kannablis (Jun 3, 2011)

So Bummed, I had 2 papaver's growing for almost a month now, they were both suffering from a bit of stem rot. But they were making it, until the weather jumped to 100+ (degrees F) and one is completely dead and the other (older sprout) is about to die by the same fate.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

Kannablis said:


> So Bummed, I had 2 papaver's growing for almost a month now, they were both suffering from a bit of stem rot. But they were making it, until the weather jumped to 100+ (degrees F) and one is completely dead and the other (older sprout) is about to die by the same fate.


damn never had rot on them b 4 and i soak them with water every night


----------



## Bojangles69 (Jun 21, 2011)

Edited -

I'll be making an update post to inform people about the relative pod situation but I'm not going to be giving out every single source I have as I've discussed this with other members on here and its just a stupid idea and the reason sources dry up as quickly as they do.

Will be back!!


----------



## Big P (Jun 24, 2011)

a mouse told me once that when poppy pods come back in season you can make poppy pod extract with below tools. he said it makes it easyer to dose and just toss the extract in your favorite warm drink. or swallow the extract like pills.


heres the tools he said he used:



Ninja Grinder







to grind the pods to dust



5 gallon crock pot







to steep a large amount of pods in



large press so squeese out all the liquid from the pod pulp











put resulting liquid in large pyrex dishes with







Space heater rigged on top:











Drys a full dish in aout 24 hours 



he says you will end up with a bunch of this gooop:























He said about 6 grams of goop will mess u up for like 24 hours but some people only need much less than that. caution must be taken as if you take too much all at once you could DIE.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

that looks like sum pretty good opium. i wish i had me a chuck of it right now, thats for sure. id have me a wake and sleep.


----------



## Big P (Jun 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> that looks like sum pretty good opium. i wish i had me a chuck of it right now, thats for sure. id have me a wake and sleep.


lol wake n sleep



im weird that shit makes me stay awake till all hours of the night.


----------



## a dog named chico (Jun 24, 2011)

there are some poppies growing outside of this gas station i go too...i will snap some pics tonight of the pods....i may have to "pick" some flowers tonight on my way home....


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 24, 2011)

Sugarskull said:


> So I'm interested in growing my own. I have thousands of seeds given to me by a friend who no longer does them anymore. I know he was really heavy into it so I imagine that these seeds are good ones. I would like to know what they like as far as soil, temp, nutrients, when to harvest them, when to slice for latex etc. If you can pm me that would be great!




Download link works and is legit, a scanned copy though. Saves checking it out at the library or ordering it off amazon


----------



## Kannablis (Jul 7, 2011)

So... Do any vendors still have pods left, that aren't too expensive (100$ or over)?

Anyone have any idea when other well known vendors will get more pods in?


----------



## Big P (Jul 8, 2011)

around augast september stocks should be in full swing. but who knows thay may run out in may


----------



## Big P (Jul 8, 2011)

Kannablis said:


> So... Do any vendors still have pods left, that aren't too expensive (100$ or over)?
> 
> Anyone have any idea when other well known vendors will get more pods in?




theres a place in france where the naked ladies dance, but theres a hole in the wall where the boys can see it all, but the gurls dont care cuz they got no under wear?


----------



## canndo (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's an idea, I and others can post all of our primary and secondary sources and then like magic they can all be closed down! There is a reason RIU has a "don't post your sources" policy. I had to wait a year before I could buy any, I really don't want that avenue closed down for good. By the way, the time for spreading seed for this year's crop is drawing near (of course some of us sow in the fall and let the plants winter over. By the way, anyone who is an Anthony Bourdain fan should watch his "layover" show. In the San Francisco episode there is a very nice shot of some growing pods. I don't know why they would do that, perhaps someone in the crew has a floural arrangement hobby.


----------



## rlj1974 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wasnt asking anyone to post sources just replying to what someone had already posted. But if someone did know a good source it would be cool of them to send me a message.


----------



## canndo (Jan 11, 2012)

rlj1974 said:


> I wasnt asking anyone to post sources just replying to what someone had already posted. But if someone did know a good source it would be cool of them to send me a message.


Put in your requisite time and pm me after you can.


----------



## rlj1974 (Jan 11, 2012)

canndo said:


> Here's an idea, I and others can post all of our primary and secondary sources and then like magic they can all be closed down! There is a reason RIU has a "don't post your sources" policy. I had to wait a year before I could buy any, I really don't want that avenue closed down for good. By the way, the time for spreading seed for this year's crop is drawing near (of course some of us sow in the fall and let the plants winter over. By the way, anyone who is an Anthony Bourdain fan should watch his "layover" show. In the San Francisco episode there is a very nice shot of some growing pods. I don't know why they would do that, perhaps someone in the crew has a floural arrangement hobby.


 I'm not asking for the name of a source but do you really know of any that have been closed down? I've never seen one that I was using get closed down but I have seen them raise their prices by $100 or more.


----------



## dougle333 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

Recently Ive been dabbling with the online poppy retailers and even though money isnt much of an issue for me the prices are ridiculous and the pods themselves weak. Judging by the past posts on here you already know that though. I was involved in a car accident 3 years ago and ive had 20 surgeries on my lower left side of my face since then. At this point the doctors dont even give me pain medications because theyre worried about addiction. Meanwhile Im coping with the idea of ending my life because I cant take this pain any longer. In this time I spend healing and in pain, I would rather be dependant on some substance and more happy than sober and in misery. Ive tried all of the online sources, kratom, and suboxone- none of which aleviate this pain. I would venture onto the silk road that has recently emerged but Im terrible with electronics and still slightly skeptical about its safety. I know in order for most people to feel comfortable giving out their private source you usually need to "put in your time" or get to know them, but If someone could point me in the right direction I cant tell you how much that would mean to me. I would even be able to wire you some money just for the help. 

Thanks, 
Dougie


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2012)

rlj1974 said:


> I'm not asking for the name of a source but do you really know of any that have been closed down? I've never seen one that I was using get closed down but I have seen them raise their prices by $100 or more.


My two best were closed - the pods were dripping in black. Gone now.


----------



## Lapsed (Jun 3, 2012)

I ordered from (edited the source out, but I will say they have a name that is short for Charles) and though they were an accurate weight, I found it took 30 grams of them for someone like myself with a pretty lowe tolerance to feel anything. One of the pods was covered in green mold too. I am in need of a good source.


----------



## mariapastor (Jun 29, 2012)

You can pm me bout that if u like


----------



## Skuxx (Jun 29, 2012)

If you snort about 500-750mg of oxycodone to get a buzz, about how many poppies would it take to get a buzz? i've always wanted to try it, but never have assuming it would take too many.



dougle333 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Recently Ive been dabbling with the online poppy retailers and even though money isnt much of an issue for me the prices are ridiculous and the pods themselves weak. Judging by the past posts on here you already know that though. I was involved in a car accident 3 years ago and ive had 20 surgeries on my lower left side of my face since then. At this point the doctors dont even give me pain medications because theyre worried about addiction. Meanwhile Im coping with the idea of ending my life because I cant take this pain any longer. In this time I spend healing and in pain, I would rather be dependant on some substance and more happy than sober and in misery. Ive tried all of the online sources, kratom, and suboxone- none of which aleviate this pain. I would venture onto the silk road that has recently emerged but Im terrible with electronics and still slightly skeptical about its safety. I know in order for most people to feel comfortable giving out their private source you usually need to "put in your time" or get to know them, but If someone could point me in the right direction I cant tell you how much that would mean to me. I would even be able to wire you some money just for the help.
> 
> ...


Most opiates don't really get rid of pain for me... they just get me fucked up so I don't think/care about the pain.... and in the long run they make it worse. after 5 years of daily oxy use, your pain will be worse than if you weren't on anything. I know... I used to be hooked. Now I dabble with them once a month or so.


----------



## Dutchboy16 (Jul 5, 2012)

I just joined the forum after finding this thread. I've been growing poppies for a few years now after my roommate shared some of his pod tea. I moved into town at the beginning of the year and have a much smaller yard and an even smaller crop. I started looking online for pod sources and there are a shitload. Sadly, paying $100 bucks a pound seems ridiculous after cutting them out of my garden for years. Does anyone know of a reputable source? If I'm going to pay that much I want to buy from the right place, and the internet is the easiest place to get scammed. There has to be a vender out there with reasonable prices for a good product that I haven't found yet.


----------



## RicknUsa (Sep 8, 2012)

Tenner said:


> Kratom contains many alkaloids including mitragynine (once thought to be the primary active constituent), mitraphylline, and 7-hydroxymitragynine (which is currently the most likely candidate for the primary active chemical in the plant).[4] Although 7-hydroxymitragynine and mitragynine are structurally related to yohimbine and other tryptamines, their pharmacology is quite different, acting primarily as mu-opioid receptor agonists. Other active chemicals in kratom include raubasine (best known from _Rauwolfia serpentina_) and some yohimbe alkaloids such as corynantheidine.[5]
> 
> It says a mu-opioid receptor agonist but I`m not sure if that makes it an opiate
> 
> Peace


Tenner, does Kratom give an opioid type of buzz? Just curious. Never tried it before. I'd love to find a cheaper sub for these damned pods....Thanks in advance.

Also, can it be purchased online?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 8, 2012)

Kratom has a mild opioid effect. I prefer pods. And kratom can be found online.


----------



## Alembic (Sep 9, 2012)

B155, I wish I knew you in real life. We would get along amazingly.


----------



## rlj1974 (Dec 8, 2012)

Pods & seeds seem to work well for anxiety. I havent had any pods in over a year because of the prices. I do have a good source for seeds but they re out 4 now (they say out short term) Anyone know any pod sources where the prices are not crazy high?


----------



## rlj1974 (Dec 18, 2012)

I know sources should not be discussed here but what about brand names? Is it ok to mention a brand name?


----------



## rewash (Jan 18, 2013)

rlj1974 said:


> Pods & seeds seem to work well for anxiety. I havent had any pods in over a year because of the prices. I do have a good source for seeds but they re out 4 now (they say out short term) Anyone know any pod sources where the prices are not crazy high?


www.seedplanet.org.uk

better than any usa prices, pods are decent, seeds are the bomb.


----------



## Mrtnjms (Feb 1, 2013)

accountantfromshroomery said:


> Super interested in joining this discussion. It's a hard shitty market out there. I'd love to go covert and have unlisted suppliers. Email me Bojangles69.



The sound of the beast


----------



## rlj1974 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for giving up your source! I a little worried about ordering because I live in USA & dont want my order being seized by customs. Where are you from and have tou ever had any problems with shippment?


rewash said:


> www.seedplanet.org.uk
> 
> better than any usa prices, pods are decent, seeds are the bomb.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 11, 2013)

just took the plunge and ordered 1.5 k of pods......God I hope they're better than the pills I have to take. What I wouldnt give for just one day of forgetting about how fucked up my spine is. 

please don't let this be a rip off.


----------



## canndo (Mar 12, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> just took the plunge and ordered 1.5 k of pods......God I hope they're better than the pills I have to take. What I wouldnt give for just one day of forgetting about how fucked up my spine is.
> 
> please don't let this be a rip off.



I've heard that they are not very potent and that many of them are molded in the inside. Be sure you scrape that stuff off as best you can before you make your tea.


----------



## rewash (Mar 18, 2013)

rlj1974 said:


> Thank you very much for giving up your source! I a little worried about ordering because I live in USA & dont want my order being seized by customs. Where are you from and have tou ever had any problems with shippment?


No worries....they never seem to have stock issues and are always gtting new pods in, so i dnt think one more customer will do much harm !

Im in CA, of course it can take a little while, we have an ocean between us(!) though customs has never been an issue. They are very vague on the customs decleration.....seems to work!


----------



## sativablind (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys just want to give you all a quick word of warning regarding ordering pods from overseas locations...

My pet ape and i got into pods and have been taking them for several years. We found a site selling great pods for cheap in the UK and received a couple orders from them. After about the 4th order, the department of homeland security decides to stop by our house and ask some questions about the order. My ape tells em to fuckthemselves and they seize the package and leave. Well, the company we ordered the pods from automatically reship the box to the house and the department of homeleand security shows up when our pet donkey is home and he lets them search the house. They seize the pods and nothing else. DHS pressed charges on my pet ape and now he is facing 4 felonies which include 3 counts of importing a controlled substance and 1 count of using the postal system to receive illegal goods. You can check out this brief news article regarding my pet ape here http://blogs.rgj.com/crime/2012/11/13/sparks-man-accused-of-importing-opium-poppy/

the trial has been pushed back to april 30th. Be careful guys the government is lurking around every corner and they arent fucking around. So order your shit to a safe location and dont use your real name. Always insist you are making decorations out of them and nothing else.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 12, 2013)

So what's the consensus as of now for the best place to buy poppy pods?


----------



## rlj1974 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dont know i guess everyone here just dont want new people to know so they dont run out.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't blame em hehe..


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Mar 6, 2014)

I know of several people that grow poppies for seed to sell at local farmers markets , 1 of the farmers is close to me last year I planed on going their right after their harvest and taking the last inch or so of stem, By me they harvest the pods before they dry on the stems to prevent mold

Hopefully i rember this year


----------



## MartinSingh (Aug 18, 2016)

Old thread...

But use Driedpods.com


----------

